# Rhyders Street Wear



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.

Check out *Rhyders Street Wear* for clothing, collectibles, videos, magazines and more.



http://www.rhyders.com


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

Cool


----------



## hoemey (Apr 16, 2002)

very cool


----------



## TRUERIDER (May 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

very very cool


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah they are some good peoples


----------



## BIGTYMERS4X4 (Nov 18, 2002)

Cool


----------



## Webmaster-L-O.C. (Nov 30, 2002)

Great & Effective Promotion!


----------



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

good to do business with


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. LET'S MAKE LOWRIDING STRONGER FOR THE "03"


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON  



Email RHYDERS


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 24 2002, 03:50 AM
> *RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON
> 
> 
> ...


 im a good drawer


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 24 2002, 03:50 AM
> *RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not Adobe Photoshop? Me and some of my friends can make some nice ass shit in that program...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Jan 21 2003, 08:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Jan 21 2003, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 24 2002, 03:50 AM
> *RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON
> 
> 
> ...


Why not Adobe Photoshop? Me and some of my friends can make some nice ass shit in that program...[/b][/quote]
THAT WOULD WORK


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

much respect and nice web site dawg....
keep up the good work .....
im holla at you for a couple of things


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

THANKX FOR THE SUPPORT  LET ME KNOW ANYTHING YOU MAY NEED.


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON 



u got it here


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jan 24 2003, 12:40 PM
> *RHYDERS IS LOOKING FOR SOME TALENT. IF YOU HAVE SKILLS IN ILLISTRATOR, FOR T-SHIRT DESIGNING LET US KNOW. WE ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST WE CAN COUNT ON
> 
> 
> ...


 WELL HIT ME UP.


----------



## ShayD41005 (Dec 8, 2002)

Hello? Escuse me would someone please tell me what a slow down valve does?


----------



## SilverDogg21 (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, a slow-down valve pretty much speaks for itself. It slows down the pace when you drop your ryde after lockin it up. It is there so you don't "slam" your ride which can fuck a lot of shit up, which you definetly do not want!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShayD41005 (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SilverDogg21_@Feb 2 2003, 01:25 AM
> *Well, a slow-down valve pretty much speaks for itself. It slows down the pace when you drop your ryde after lockin it up. It is there so you don't "slam" your ride which can fuck a lot of shit up, which you definetly do not want!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


 :uh: I wasnt askin you :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

NICE SITE...... :thumbsup: Hope to do business with you SOON......check out my site I update it everyday........www.faroldesigns.com


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 5 2003, 08:53 PM
> *NICE SITE...... :thumbsup: Hope to do business with you SOON......check out my site I update it everyday........www.faroldesigns.com*


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

COME AND VISIT US AT OUR BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW IN *N. CAROLINA MARCH 16TH * AND IN *TAMPA APRIL 6TH*

AND *AUG. 17TH BLVD SHOW IN TAMPA*













Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at Mar 7 2003, 12:28 AM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

SITE IS BACK UP.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ABOUT TIME....


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 6 2003, 07:40 PM
> *ABOUT TIME....*


 hey whats up on a chat room,


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 4 2003, 09:51 PM
> *COME AND VISIT US AT OUR BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW IN N. CAROLINA MARCH 16TH  AND IN TAMPA APRIL 6TH
> 
> AND AUG. 17TH BLVD SHOW IN TAMPA
> ...


 thank you to those that came by and seen us in carolina. thankx for the support. see you in *TAMPA APRIL 6TH*


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Truucha 11 coming soon


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

just wanted to say my dvd's arrived in australia in a week :biggrin: good prices too.... keep it up


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Go away


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

Nice meeting you out there man


----------



## juiced 83 caddy (Jan 26, 2002)

I been sending PM's for that past week so i can send you paypal for #11 and no answer...what's up? 
i need to know how much again....... there another guy got them on here too for .....well, i wont say  lol
hit me back man.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced 83 caddy_@Apr 28 2003, 08:34 PM
> *I been sending PM's for that past week so i can send you paypal for #11 and no answer...what's up?
> i need to know how much again....... there another guy got them on here too for .....well, i wont say  lol
> hit me back man.*


 SORRY WAS OUT OF TOWN AT THE INDY SHOW AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICS ABOVE :biggrin: YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES_@Apr 28 2003, 10:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COOL MEETING YOU TOO. THANKX FOR THE PICS


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+May 1 2003, 02:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ May 1 2003, 02:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WICKEDSTYLES_@Apr 28 2003, 10:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL MEETING YOU TOO. THANKX FOR THE PICS [/b][/quote]
Nice meeting you too , bro .


----------



## juiced 83 caddy (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+May 1 2003, 01:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ May 1 2003, 01:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juiced 83 caddy_@Apr 28 2003, 08:34 PM
> *I been sending PM's for that past week so i can send you paypal for #11 and no answer...what's up?
> i need to know how much again....... there another guy got them on here too for .....well, i wont say   lol
> hit me back man.*


SORRY WAS OUT OF TOWN AT THE INDY SHOW AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICS ABOVE :biggrin: YOU HAVE A PM [/b][/quote]


yeah its cool man, i understand now that i know what's up. no problem, was just getting skuurd, i need the DVD asap lol.

by the way people, i've bought stuff from Rhyders, damn good service!!!!! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

also repin Rhyders Street Wear


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

WHATS UP RHYDERS MET YOU IN INDY I ASKED BOUT THE TRUUCHA 11 LET ME KNOW WHEN IT COMES OUT SO I CAN SNATCH IT FROM YOU 

EMO


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@May 1 2003, 10:37 PM
> *WHATS UP RHYDERS MET YOU IN INDY I ASKED BOUT THE TRUUCHA 11 LET ME KNOW WHEN IT COMES OUT SO I CAN SNATCH IT FROM YOU
> 
> EMO *


HEY HOW IS IT GOING? RELEASE IS LOOKING AT TUESDAY OR THURS. YOU CAN ORDER WHEN EVER YOUR READY WE HAVE A WAITING LIST ALREADY. 



Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at May 2 2003, 12:12 AM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

*RHYDERS STREET WEAR CLOTHING* IS NOW AVAILBLE @

*COOL CARS*

7514 Preston Hwy

Louisville, KY 40219

PH# (502)969-7600 



Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at May 4 2003, 07:40 PM


----------



## hydrojunkie (Aug 21, 2002)

big dog weres my shirt.na just playin. hows the biz goin.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrojunkie_@May 8 2003, 02:09 AM
> *big dog weres my shirt.na just playin. hows the biz goin.*


 shirt? naw I have a couple for you.  just waiting for a new shipment. thankx again.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## SlimCutta (Feb 27, 2002)

man, that shirt is looking hot...if I wasn't so much in debt with all of these senior activities, I would buy one right quick


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlimCutta_@May 20 2003, 12:29 AM
> *man, that shirt is looking hot...if I wasn't so much in debt with all of these senior activities, I would buy one right quick *


 let me know when your ready  thank you


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

cool


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

MAKE SURE TO SEE THE JAGSTER & COLLECTOR'S CHOICE BOOTH for RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ BLVD/SIX FOUR ENT. SHOW IN L.A. JUNE 22ND....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Got my t-shirts from Rhyder's this morning. Great stuff, thanks again. Fast shipping too!

Jeff


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Jun 13 2003, 03:34 PM
> *Got my t-shirts from Rhyder's this morning. Great stuff, thanks again. Fast shipping too!
> 
> Jeff*


 :thumbsup: Thank you.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

got my spinners today..look good...will put them on this weekend thanks... i noticed on you signature you sell plaques and pendents..what they look like?..


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Aug 7 2003, 01:12 AM
> *got my spinners today..look good...will put them on this weekend thanks... i noticed on you signature you sell plaques and pendents..what they look like?..*


 I SELL PENDANTS. MY HOMIES AT JAGSTER MAKE PLAQUES..


GLAD YOU LIKED THEM


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

got any pictures of the pendents


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Aug 7 2003, 01:17 AM
> *got any pictures of the pendents*


 THEY WILL BE ON THE SITE BY THE END OF THE WEEK...


----------



## BaSSmAsTeR (Jul 9, 2003)

if i got designs for shirts wut i do?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i finally have some pocket cash...not much....would you do 45 shipped on 2 cadillac necklaces with 2 different chains both chains the longest you got, i have a fat neck...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 12 2003, 06:50 PM
> *i finally have some pocket cash...not much....would you do 45 shipped on 2 cadillac necklaces with 2 different chains both chains the longest you got, i have a fat neck...*


 pm me you know we take care of our good customers


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

when should i expect them?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

WE NOW HAVE 4X IN SOME DESIGNS AND COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

HEY!!! I WEAR 4X SUCKA!!!

Are you ready for Vegas... 3 weeks to go! :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 10 2003, 09:46 PM
> *HEY!!! I WEAR 4X SUCKA!!!
> 
> Are you ready for Vegas... 3 weeks to go! :cheesy:*


 ready??? :uh: NO but ready or not here I come.......... :biggrin:


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

VERY VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

thank you..

one of our new designs


----------



## lowperformancecc (Apr 8, 2002)

got my shirt... a few weeks ago and forgot to post...

Very High quality shirt.. these guys kick ass and their shipping is super fast... You gotta get some more designs... IM READY TO BUY MORE... You should get the baseball style 3/4 shirt in mens.. i only saw it in womens.. that shirt is pimp


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowperformancecc_@Sep 19 2003, 02:40 PM
> *got my shirt... a few weeks ago and forgot to post...
> 
> Very High quality shirt.. these guys kick ass and their shipping is super fast... You gotta get some more designs... IM READY TO BUY MORE... You should get the baseball style 3/4 shirt in mens.. i only saw it in womens.. that shirt is pimp*


 glad you like it.  thanks for the support


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Im picking up my Ryders gear in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 20 2003, 01:59 AM
> *Im picking up my Ryders gear in Vegas :thumbsup:*


 I have your shirt waiting  I remember


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Just got two more shirts in the mail. :biggrin: 

As always, great service, great product at a greatr price.  

See you in Vegas Jayson.

Thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT AND TO THOSE THAT VISITITED US IN VEGAS.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

im still looking to see some pics of the actualy sweatshirts


----------



## hopn78regal (Sep 20, 2003)

this clothing is the shit around here i got the imp on 3 and the nutritional facts t's. everone loves them and the 3x was a nice size unlike most( this big P.R. usualy can't find big shirts ) but i would like to see some shirts with some caddy shit on it


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopn78regal_@Oct 28 2003, 01:40 AM
> *this clothing is the shit around here i got the imp on 3 and the nutritional facts t's. everone loves them and the 3x was a nice size unlike most( this big P.R. usualy can't find big shirts ) but i would like to see some shirts with some caddy shit on it*


 thank you for the support


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

VERY HAPPY WITH YOUR PRODUCT KEEP IT COMING. :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Nov 13 2003, 02:56 AM
> *VERY HAPPY WITH YOUR PRODUCT KEEP IT COMING. :thumbsup:*


  geting ready for a new year...


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, I can't seem to get your link to work to the Rhyders site.......it keeps coming up "page not found" or some shit like that. Is your site down or is it just my POS comp?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Nov 16 2003, 11:01 PM
> *Hey, I can't seem to get your link to work to the Rhyders site.......it keeps coming up "page not found" or some shit like that. Is your site down or is it just my POS comp?*


 our site is temp down and will be back up by wendsday. thank you


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

Rhyders hookin it up !! Damn hes fast with processing orders and shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Nov 17 2003, 05:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Nov 17 2003, 05:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Indy64_@Nov 16 2003, 11:01 PM
> *Hey, I can't seem to get your link to work to the Rhyders site.......it keeps coming up "page not found" or some shit like that.  Is your site down or is it just my POS comp?*


our site is temp down and will be back up by wendsday. thank you[/b][/quote]
will be up tommarrow. sorry for the wait


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 19 2003, 01:42 AM
> *Rhyders hookin it up !! Damn hes fast with processing orders and shipping :thumbsup:*


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Nov 21 2003, 11:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Nov 21 2003, 11:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be up tommarrow. sorry for the wait [/b][/quote]
site is back up....


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 22 2003, 05:58 PM
> *
> site is back up....*


 lookin good Jayson, nice additions...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood+Nov 22 2003, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Flossy VonFleetwood @ Nov 22 2003, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 22 2003, 05:58 PM
> *
> site is back up....*


lookin good Jayson, nice additions...[/b][/quote]


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Nov 14 2003, 12:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Nov 14 2003, 12:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lacsss_@Nov 13 2003, 02:56 AM
> *VERY HAPPY WITH YOUR PRODUCT KEEP IT COMING.  :thumbsup:*


 geting ready for a new year...[/b][/quote]
I LOVE BOTH OF YA!!! hahaha... MY BDAY TOMORROW


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

hey jason i need some clothes from you send me a pm


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Nov 27 2003, 01:14 PM
> *hey jason i need some clothes from you send me a pm*


 i hope dey come n big sizes 2 .... 



:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Nov 29 2003, 09:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Nov 29 2003, 09:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hoppin91lac_@Nov 27 2003, 01:14 PM
> *hey jason i need some clothes from you send me a pm*


i hope dey come n big sizes 2 .... 



:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
calvinwhat you think theygoin to do cut 4 shirts apart and resowe (sp) them so it can fit you just messing with homie i think you need to sell the caddy to my boy or get to work on it that 2 door box by me is clean as hell still for sale 1500 im sure u give them 1200 or 1000 cash its yours


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Nov 30 2003, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Nov 30 2003, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calvinwhat you think theygoin to do cut 4 shirts apart and resowe (sp) them so it can fit you just messing with homie i think you need to sell the caddy to my boy or get to work on it that 2 door box by me is clean as hell still for sale 1500 im sure u give them 1200 or 1000 cash its yours[/b][/quote]

















lol NO SALE... :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

think i got one of your sweatshirts for XMas.... so ill post a pic and what i think when i get it...
im sure its gonna be nothing but the best!


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShayD41005_@Jan 30 2003, 09:24 PM
> *Hello? Escuse me would someone please tell me what a slow down valve does?*


 wrong forum...it regulates how fast the flow of the oil returs to the tank...

drop the car faster or slower...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Dec 4 2003, 06:21 PM
> *think i got one of your sweatshirts for XMas.... so ill post a pic and what i think when i get it...
> im sure its gonna be nothing but the best!*


 :0  MERRY X-MAS


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Nov 19 2003, 01:42 AM
> *Rhyders hookin it up !! Damn hes fast with processing orders and shipping :thumbsup:*


  THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Wassup man....
My girl just got me a shirt for christmas... (well its supposed to sho up the day after christmas) and i just wanted to say thanks and keep up the good work!

Rob


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 21 2003, 11:44 PM
> *Wassup man....
> My girl just got me a shirt for christmas... (well its supposed to sho up the day after christmas) and i just wanted to say thanks and keep up the good work!
> 
> Rob*


 :0 so your the one/lol hope you and her have a merry x-mas.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Dec 21 2003, 11:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Dec 21 2003, 11:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--I Drag A55_@Dec 21 2003, 11:44 PM
> *Wassup man....
> My girl just got me a shirt for christmas... (well its supposed to sho up the day after christmas) and i just wanted to say thanks and keep up the good work!
> 
> Rob*


:0 so your the one/lol hope you and her have a merry x-mas. [/b][/quote]
lol....
Yep its me... she could not do the Paypal stuff to save her life apparently. Thanks again i cant wait!

Rob


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Dec 22 2003, 12:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Dec 22 2003, 12:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--I Drag A55_@Dec 21 2003, 11:44 PM
> *Wassup man....
> My girl just got me a shirt for christmas... (well its supposed to sho up the day after christmas) and i just wanted to say thanks and keep up the good work!
> 
> Rob*


:0 so your the one/lol hope you and her have a merry x-mas. [/b][/quote]
You Ballin' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 30 2003, 03:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Dec 30 2003, 03:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Ballin' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

just picked up one of your shirts from westside...pretty fuckin snazzzzy :biggrin:!!! ..ill be gettin more once he gets them in


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C10_@Jan 3 2004, 05:01 AM
> *just picked up one of your shirts from westside...pretty fuckin snazzzzy :biggrin:!!! ..ill be gettin more once he gets them in *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

front


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

very happy with this shirt... and ill be even happier when my custom sweatshirt comes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jan 7 2004, 01:39 PM
> *front*


 thats the exact same one i got  :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C10+Jan 7 2004, 09:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (C10 @ Jan 7 2004, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Kartoon_@Jan 7 2004, 01:39 PM
> *front*


thats the exact same one i got  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
humm nice model.... thank you for the support.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

OUR KIDS LINE IS UP....











Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at Jan 22 2004, 02:48 PM


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jan 7 2004, 01:39 PM
> *front*


 JASON SENT ME ONE JUST LIKE THIS ONE UCE! I'M GOING TO HAWAII IN FEB....I'LL SPORT YOUR SHIT OUT THERE! I WILL SEE YOU IN TAMPA...IT WAS REAL GOOD TO SEE YOU IN MIAMI. I'M SORRY WE DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT MORE THOUGH! ONELOVE


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jan 24 2004, 01:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Jan 24 2004, 01:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Kartoon_@Jan 7 2004, 01:39 PM
> *front*


JASON SENT ME ONE JUST LIKE THIS ONE UCE! I'M GOING TO HAWAII IN FEB....I'LL SPORT YOUR SHIT OUT THERE! I WILL SEE YOU IN TAMPA...IT WAS REAL GOOD TO SEE YOU IN MIAMI. I'M SORRY WE DIDN'T GET TO KICK IT MORE THOUGH! ONELOVE[/b][/quote]
 You know we got you homie....but,I m looking for my tickets to HAWAII though :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THANX JASON....GOT MY SHIRT IN THE MAIL ON SAT....IT LOOK PHATT UCE.....WE WILL BE PUTTING ON A SHOW IN HAWAII IN THE FUTURE....I WILL HIT YOU UP WITH SOME INFO SO YOU CAN HAVE A BOOTH AT THE SHOW..... :biggrin:  ONELOVE UCE!ALOHA 



Last edited by UFAMEA at Feb 16 2004, 10:42 AM


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Jan 24 2004, 11:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Jan 24 2004, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know we got you homie....but,I m looking for my tickets to HAWAII though :uh: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
For real wheres my tickets too homie??? 

J/K

I do wear my rhyders gear on a daily basis though keep it up J


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 16 2004, 12:41 PM
> *THANX JASON....GOT MY SHIRT IN THE MAIL ON SAT....IT LOOK PHATT UCE.....WE WILL BE PUTTING ON A SHOW IN HAWAII IN THE FUTURE....I WILL HIT YOU UP WITH SOME INFO SO YOU CAN HAVE A BOOTH AT THE SHOW..... :biggrin:  ONELOVE UCE!ALOHA*


  SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN..LET ME KNOW


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hey rhyders..you need to sell those long cholo belts..i cant find those damn things anywhere

mahalo


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Feb 17 2004, 12:08 AM
> *hey rhyders..you need to sell those long cholo belts..i cant find those damn things anywhere
> 
> mahalo*


 WE ARE ACTUALLY IN THE WORKS OF OUR OWN BELT  FULL CLOTHING LINE....THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Jayson,

any plan of offering the Rhyders Advisory sweatshirt in a hoodie any time soon?


Rob


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Feb 17 2004, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Feb 17 2004, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JokerManN808_@Feb 17 2004, 12:08 AM
> *hey rhyders..you need to sell those long cholo belts..i cant find those damn things anywhere
> 
> mahalo*


WE ARE ACTUALLY IN THE WORKS OF OUR OWN BELT  FULL CLOTHING LINE....THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT[/b][/quote]
make sure there 6 to 8 feet long


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

is your website down, everytime I click a link it pops up in a new window, and says the url could not be found. whats up with that? thanks


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 4 2004, 10:08 AM
> *is your website down, everytime I click a link it pops up in a new window, and says the url could not be found. whats up with that? thanks*


 sorry for that, but it is back up..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Jayson,

Thanks again for great product, service and shipping!

That NEW shirt is the BOMB!

I think you'll be selling out of those real fast!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Mar 11 2004, 05:42 PM
> *Jayson,
> 
> Thanks again for great  product, service and shipping!
> ...


Thank you for the support. You were one of the first with the new("charge it to the account") shirt. It's not even availble on our site yet. :0 Others can pick it up at the Bowtie Connection booth in SD 03/11/04  



Last edited by RHYDERS STREET WEAR at Mar 11 2004, 05:59 PM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

We just added a "BIG" size section for 4x-5x .


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

NOW AVAILBLE FOR ORDERING @ WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Will you guys be at the Chicago Lowrider show?


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 16 2004, 10:59 PM
> *Will you guys be at the Chicago Lowrider show?*


 :thumbsup: YES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Real's Hydraulics_@Apr 25 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Hi, this is Shawn with Real Hydraulics. We have try to sponsor
> on layitlow for some time now. Who can we call or something.
> Can you guy's help us. You can call me at 323-702-0726.
> Thank's www.realhydraulics.com*


 your bitchass already ripped off a few people. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Jun 21 2004, 08:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Jun 21 2004, 08:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LALO_@Apr 16 2004, 10:59 PM
> *Will you guys be at the Chicago Lowrider show?*


:thumbsup: YES[/b][/quote]
what about the houston show in july?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 21 2004, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DJLATIN @ Jun 21 2004, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the houston show in july?[/b][/quote]
Not sure because same weekend as Midwest showdown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Jun 21 2004, 09:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Jun 21 2004, 09:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure because same weekend as Midwest showdown. [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jayson - empty your pm box!!! need a new Truccha shipped to 14213...hit me back with the shipping and I'll paypal the dough down


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Got my Truucha 16 from yah, thanks it was the shiznit.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 28 2004, 07:23 PM
> *Jayson - empty your pm box!!! need a new Truccha shipped to 14213...hit me back with the shipping and I'll paypal the dough down
> [snapback]2085846[/snapback]​*



 GOT IT


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 29 2004, 08:06 PM
> *Got my Truucha 16 from yah, thanks it was the shiznit.
> [snapback]2088527[/snapback]​*



GLAD YOU LIKED IT :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

just gave my son his "my daddy's lowrider hops higher than yours" shirt for his b-day. he looked at me like i was crazy.lol. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: but everybody loves it and he loves the attention.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Aug 5 2004, 02:41 AM
> *just gave my son his "my daddy's lowrider hops higher than yours" shirt for his b-day. he looked at me like i was crazy.lol. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin: but everybody loves it and he loves the attention.
> [snapback]2107287[/snapback]​*



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR SON, GLAD TO BE APART OF IT


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

rhyders, can you hook me up wit some caddy felix plates??


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Aug 10 2004, 07:52 PM
> *rhyders, can you hook me up wit some caddy felix plates??
> [snapback]2123370[/snapback]​*



HAVE 1 MORE


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

money order or paypal?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

better yet do you take credit card?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Aug 18 2004, 12:18 AM
> *money order or paypal?
> [snapback]2144165[/snapback]​*



PAYPAL IS [email protected]


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

site down ???


----------



## twotonedboo (Mar 22, 2004)

whats up rhyders placed an order jcmoney can u ck it out


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twotonedboo_@Oct 2 2004, 12:24 PM
> *whats up rhyders placed an order jcmoney can u ck it out
> [snapback]2262049[/snapback]​*


on it's way. sorry for any delay.  thank you


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey i never found the booth at the super show. I wanted to see what's up


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I WANT MY DIP'N 1 DVD :angry: HOLLA AT YA BOY  


BTW Dip'n 2 was the shiznit!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

Yea Jayson Yunis i know him from some other business dealings straight up. Matter of fact doing a couple of deals with him :biggrin: right now.


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wesleywax_@Dec 7 2002, 10:16 PM
> *very very cool
> [snapback]315872[/snapback]​*


still very very cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I just had Rhyders make some shirts for Hubbards Impala Parts, nothing fancy, but I got them for all the guys (and lady) to wear at work, we arent into the whole uniform thing, but t-shirts with company logo's look cool.


anyway, it didnt take long at all for the shirts and everyone is happy with them and the price was great.



thanks Jayson.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah hes a cool guy to deal with


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

TRUUCHA #18 NOW AVAILBLE FOR ORDERING. @ WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2004, 02:45 AM
> *Yeah hes a cool guy to deal with
> [snapback]2523664[/snapback]​*



YOUR A COOL GUY TOO :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Do you got more female gear then just some shorts?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jan 3 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Do you got more female gear then just some shorts?
> [snapback]2567906[/snapback]​*


WILL BE POSTED SOON. WAITING FOR PICS


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

you guys should take credit cards...paypal ripped me off and wont use them again...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whats up homie?you still going to do my fliers right?  still waiting on info


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 27 2005, 02:20 AM
> *whats up homie?you still going to do my fliers right?  still waiting on info
> [snapback]2648068[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 14 2004, 02:03 PM
> *I WANT MY DIP'N 1 DVD :angry: HOLLA AT YA BOY
> BTW Dip'n 2 was the shiznit!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2296368[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT IT NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

thank you 
i recieved a beutiful shirt today thxs again....


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

does ryders streetware ship dvds overseas?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Mar 7 2005, 08:11 AM
> *does ryders streetware ship dvds overseas?
> [snapback]2818477[/snapback]​*



WORLD WIDE :biggrin:


----------



## alwayzgdup805 (Mar 30, 2005)

cool shit homie


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alwayzgdup805_@Mar 30 2005, 02:58 PM
> *cool shit homie
> [snapback]2929728[/snapback]​*


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight homie!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

eeeee yup


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

:0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Shirts last too no discoloring :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jul 2 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Shirts last too no discoloring :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3354047[/snapback]​*



  We use the best quality t shirt availble. More cost but worth it with coments like that.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 3 2005, 12:10 PM
> *   We use the best quality t shirt availble. More cost but worth it with coments like that.
> [snapback]3356927[/snapback]​*



Nice shirt... I got one of my shirts and the video pretty fast.... still waiting for one more shirt. really nice merchandise!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

when is the 520 collection gonna drop? thats my area code so i gotta get that


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 2 2005, 02:18 AM~3738149
> *when is the 520 collection gonna drop? thats my area code so i gotta get that
> *



520 COLLECTION WILL BE AVAILBLE IN 06.. LIMITED EDITION SERIES, STILL IN THE WORKS  520 AS IN THE OG TIRE


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

just got my shirt....love it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

jayson some fake is trying to peddle ridersclothing.com guess he didnt know your the OG RHYDERS  www.rhydersstreetwear.com


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

I LKIKE YOUR DESIGNS
:biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 26 2005, 10:50 AM~4075025
> *I LKIKE YOUR DESIGNS
> :biggrin:
> *



is that why u tried to copy his name?


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

YO WE ARE NOT TRYING TO COPY NO NAMES
HO DO YOU NO WHOS COPING NAMES
LAST TIME I CHECKED I SPELL MINE CORRECTLY


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 26 2005, 11:07 AM~4075153
> *YO WE ARE NOT TRYING TO COPY NO NAMES
> HO DO YOU NO WHOS COPING NAMES
> LAST TIME I CHECKED I SPELL MINE CORRECTLY
> ...


yeah but your still a biter and your shits wack you better ask someone


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2005, 03:25 PM~4076933
> *yeah but your still a biter and your shits wack you better ask someone
> *


IS THAT RIGHT
I GOTG SKILLZ HOMIE 
I BEEN DOING MY THING SO 
WE CAN LEAVE THIS AS IT IS
CHECK THE SPELLING


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: GREAT TEAM!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:53 PM~4075047
> *YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY
> *


ASK WHO?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 30 2005, 11:04 PM~4103088
> *:biggrin:  GREAT TEAM!!
> *


YOU KNOW WE HAVE LOVE IN THE NW


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Damn shirts still have not shrunk or faded. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Dec 9 2005, 07:33 PM~4374218
> *Damn shirts still have not shrunk or faded. :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



YOU STILL NEED SOME NEW ONES :biggrin: GLAD YOUR ENJOYING THEM  

NEW WEB SITE COMING JAN. 06 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG J :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 19 2005, 09:35 PM~4439782
> *WHAT UP BIG J :biggrin:
> *



 WHAT IT DO


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SEE YOU IN MIAMI
FROM OBSESSION C.C. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 6 2006, 09:42 PM~4791625
> *SEE YOU IN MIAMI
> FROM OBSESSION C.C.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

OUR NEW WEB SITE IS UP. BUT KEEP CHECKING BACK AS UPDATES ARE COMING..


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 23 2006, 12:02 AM~4907180
> *OUR NEW WEB SITE IS UP. BUT KEEP CHECKING BACK AS UPDATES ARE COMING..
> *


WAD UP :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Feb 24 2006, 10:43 PM~4923070
> *WAD UP :biggrin:
> *



MISSED YOU IN MIAMI :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

are you guys going to be selling more shirts in the future or do you guys only distribute thoughs 4 kinds of shirts??


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

whatever happened to the 520 collection clothes


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for the quick shipment Jayson.

And what's the chances of seeing the "Priceless" shirt in stock again?

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yo jay, i need your address again


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2006, 05:02 AM~5007914
> *Thanks for the quick shipment Jayson.
> 
> And what's the chances of seeing the "Priceless" shirt in stock again?
> ...


It won't dicontinued. but we ahve a new one in the works with a credit line increase :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 23 2006, 03:46 AM~5103884
> *:uh:
> *



Don't look so sad. good things coming your way.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok so heres the word so far
we will have the photographer fo the new mag.








also for all you lowrider gear 








and three videographers








also new and upcoming















and last but never least the one the only


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Got my shirt yesterday.

Thanks Jayson!

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

JASON CALL ME

EAZY
PRECISION ENGRAVING
562-760-9788


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 6 2006, 04:37 AM~5911254
> *:0
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 21 2006, 04:12 AM~6008926
> *
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 22 2006, 01:11 AM~6015469
> *
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 22 2006, 09:59 AM~6017248
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 12:01 PM~6017260
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Aug 22 2006, 12:01 PM~6017260
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 22 2006, 12:03 PM~6017284
> *:0
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6040725
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol, you dont have to bump a sticky topic.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 27 2006, 02:34 AM~6051507
> *Lol, you dont have to bump a sticky topic.
> *


I am not bumpin I am talkin to my self!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 27 2006, 01:44 AM~6051529
> *I am not bumpin I am talkin to my self!!
> *


Oh ok :biggrin: Its all the same


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so this is where you post whore LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 13 2006, 12:38 AM~6160249
> *so this is where you post whore LOL
> *


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had a great time out there even though it raind but I got drunk LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN DO YOUR THING BRO!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Orderd Sep21.. Recieved nothing so far..


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

wheres the new stuff?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 15 2006, 12:48 AM~6370855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 15 2006, 12:48 AM~6370855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShayD41005_@Jan 30 2003, 10:24 PM~442293
> *Hello? Escuse me would someone please tell me what a slow down valve does?
> *



wrong forum


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

HOW COME THERES ONLY 6 SHIRTS ON THE WEBSITE :dunno: 



BTW THE TOPIC IS FULL OF RED X'S


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Oct 21 2006, 12:35 PM~6413908
> *HOW COME THERES ONLY 6 SHIRTS ON THE WEBSITE :dunno:
> BTW THE TOPIC IS FULL OF RED X'S
> *



Still working on some updates...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 22 2006, 05:13 PM~6421491
> *Still working on some updates...
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Oct 27 2006, 10:43 PM~6461236
> *
> *


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

i ordered 10/15 how long does it take to get stuff


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Oct 28 2006, 11:02 AM~6462902
> *
> *


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sup homie I knew I would find you in here :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2006, 11:19 PM~6570944
> *sup homie I knew I would find you in here :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wasup nimster!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 15 2006, 12:33 AM~6571039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: wasup nimster!!!
> *


not much homie.it seemed like you been tring to avoid me LOL.hows the bad ass ride coming along? when you say your redoing it what do you mean? that ride was bad ass homie what more could you posibly to to it


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2006, 11:35 PM~6571055
> *not much homie.it seemed like you been tring to avoid me LOL.hows the bad ass ride coming along? when you say your redoing it what do you mean? that ride was bad ass homie what more could you posibly to to it
> *


not at all homie....after vegas I want to redo the whole suspension I got alot of new ideas for the car. :biggrin: you going to RO dinner?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 15 2006, 12:37 AM~6571078
> *not at all homie....after vegas I want to redo the whole suspension I got alot of new ideas for the car. :biggrin:  you going to RO dinner?
> *


yes sir I am.sounds like it is going to be a great time bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sup J?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

wheres my shirts???? ordered 10-15-06


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

perfection takes time


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 19 2006, 03:05 AM~6597623
> *:biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE GOD BLESS


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

MAN THE LOVE FROM THE MIDWEST... :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 23 2006, 11:46 AM~6623672
> *
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 20 2006, 01:27 PM~6605332
> *MAN THE LOVE FROM THE NORTHWEST... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 26 2006, 12:24 AM~6637448
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:42 AM~6638957
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:44 AM~6638967
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:45 AM~6638969
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:46 AM~6638974
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:50 AM~6638986
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:51 AM~6638992
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:55 AM~6639008
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:57 AM~6639018
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 11:58 AM~6639023
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 12:04 PM~6639057
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 12:49 PM~6639264
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 12:53 PM~6639289
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 12:55 PM~6639302
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:06 PM~6639362
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:07 PM~6639367
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:10 PM~6639384
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:13 PM~6639398
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:14 PM~6639400
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:16 PM~6639413
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:17 PM~6639425
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:19 PM~6639436
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:40 PM~6639560
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:44 PM~6639590
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:53 PM~6639633
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:56 PM~6639648
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 01:57 PM~6639659
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:06 PM~6639694
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:07 PM~6639707
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:12 PM~6639733
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:14 PM~6639749
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:17 PM~6639766
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:18 PM~6639777
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:33 PM~6639852
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:34 PM~6639858
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:35 PM~6639863
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:38 PM~6639885
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:38 PM~6639890
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:41 PM~6639915
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:44 PM~6639931
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:47 PM~6639939
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:48 PM~6639947
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 02:52 PM~6639969
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 03:20 PM~6640142
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6640147
> *
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 26 2006, 03:49 PM~6640309
> *
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 26 2006, 03:52 PM~6640327
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn homie I forget about this place LOL hey J nice I like it homie.hows everything out in the east cost bro?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

any new shrits for x-mas?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sup tino?


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo yo


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo snow


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo snow


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

merry christmas homies


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

no snow


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo yo yo LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yo hoe


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

and a happy new year


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

god bless everyone for eternity


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

happy new years homies


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2007, 12:25 AM~6888510
> *happy new years homies
> *


HAPPYS NEWS YEARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v632/Dri...viduals/262.jpg[/img]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*READ THIS OUT LOUD REALLY LOUD OK READY

I AM SOFA KING 
WE TODD IT !!!!! 
*


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

my little girl driving her cadi


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Feb 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7290432
> *my little girl driving her cadi
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Feb 18 2007, 12:59 PM~7290432
> *my little girl driving her cadi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@Feb 18 2007, 12:59 PM~7290432
> *my little girl driving her cadi
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Who posted in: Rhyders Street Wear
Poster Posts 
*icecold63 246 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 90 
NIMSTER64 66 
206Ryder 53 
twatstfr 15 
HittinCornerz84 11 
Ox-Roxs 11 
JokerManN808 6 
mr impala 6 
Jeff 5 
RIDERCHRONICLES 5 
Hawaiian Built 5 
wesleywax 4 
84 2 dr cut 4 
Kartoon 4 
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 4 
TWSTDFRO 4 
I Drag A55 3 
3onthree 3 
DJLATIN 3 
Flossy VonFleetwood 2 
topless_66 2 
juiced 83 caddy 2 
sicx13 2 
ShayD41005 2 
C10 2 
hoppin91lac 2 
UFAMEA 2 
calvin 2 
WICKEDSTYLES 2 
Indy64 2 
USO-ORLANDO 2 
Switchblade 2 
LayItLow 1 
lowperformancecc 1 
CaptainNasty 1 
sickthree 1 
kandypaint 1 
LOWLYFE CADILLAC 1 
Elizstoy 1 
rollerzonlypimp 1 
MR_CUTTY 1 
BIGTYMERS4X4 1 
clownin72 1 
dough916 1 
blueouija 1 
my64imp 1 
Spanky 1 
RobLBC 1 
LALO 1 
Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM 1 
coco73chev 1 
BRINCAS YOU 1 
tecolote14 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
ogcaddy 1 
fullyclownin 1 
Webmaster-L-O.C. 1 
Mannie Fre$h 1 
Nacho Individuals LA 1 
hoemey 1 
showtimez2001 1 
64 1 
alwayzgdup805 1 
ENGRAVER 1 
BaSSmAsTeR 1 
carmelcandy 1 
Bermuda Triangle 1 
keneken 1 
ZCmercury 1 
hydrojunkie 1 
twotonedboo 1 
Mr. White 1 
Big Doe 1 
TRUERIDER 1 
LowDownUnder 1 
hopn78regal 1 
Momo64 1 
ragtoppete 1 
SilverDogg21 1 
OLDSCHOOL 1 
trikeboy666 1 
SlimCutta 1 
Vegas Blvd 1 
supreme 1 
lacsss 1 
84caddy 1 
SittinOn3 1 
77coupe 1 
low priorityz 1 
LA_Rollerz 1 
JasonJ 1 
fresnosuenos 1 
BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH 1 
eazylowrider 1 
daLOWLOW 1 
below30hertz 1 
Keepit-real 1 
dabomb 1 
Bigthangs 1 
81 FLEETWOOD 1 
DeeLoc 1 
*


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2007, 12:07 AM~7322582
> *Who posted in: Rhyders Street Wear
> Poster Posts
> icecold63 246
> ...


 :0 wow so much love! Eddie is on the top!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

A few orders stilL running behind 

And all Orders of $25 or more on www.rhydersstreetwear.com OR with paid subscription of LAID Magazine get a free gift


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 01:05 AM~7323223
> *:0 wow so much love! Eddie is on the top!
> *


he's just a whore LOL undercover and on a mission :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 01:10 AM~7323253
> *A few orders stilL running behind
> 
> And all Orders of $25 or more on www.rhydersstreetwear.com OR with paid subscription of LAID Magazine get a free gift
> ...


what if we have a 2 year sub already :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2007, 01:11 AM~7323264
> *what if we have a 2 year sub already :cheesy:
> *


Then your cd will be in the mail soon!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 22 2007, 01:10 AM~7323257
> *he's just a whore LOL undercover and on a mission :biggrin:
> *


oh that explains what Darin always said about him :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 12:16 AM~7323293
> *oh that explains what Darin always said about him :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 22 2007, 01:18 AM~7323312
> *:angry:
> *


dont worry says goooooood things :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 12:27 AM~7323360
> *dont worry says goooooood things :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 01:10 AM~7323253
> *A few orders stilL running behind
> 
> And all Orders of $25 or more on www.rhydersstreetwear.com OR with paid subscription of LAID Magazine get a free gift
> ...




Did you get my PM bro?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

wat up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

THIS IS FUNNY LOL HEY EDDIE WE COOL RIGHT?THIS IS FUNNY WHATS GOING ON IN CHITON


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

JASON YOU GOING TO DO THE DAMN THING HOMIE?LET ME WE ARE GOING TO GET LAID :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2007, 04:42 AM~7402053
> *THIS IS FUNNY LOL HEY EDDIE WE COOL RIGHT?THIS IS FUNNY WHATS GOING ON IN CHITON
> *


We are totally cool bro!! why would you think different? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 4 2007, 05:55 AM~7402085
> *We are totally cool bro!!  why would you think different? :biggrin:
> *


CUS THERES ALOT OF BS GOING ON OVER HERE HOMIE


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2007, 05:00 AM~7402091
> *CUS THERES ALOT OF BS GOING ON OVER HERE HOMIE
> *


we cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 4 2007, 06:04 AM~7402101
> *we cool!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOT BETWEEN US HOMIE WE FAMILY BRO YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2007, 05:07 AM~7402106
> *NOT BETWEEN US HOMIE WE FAMILY BRO YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK
> *


I got you back too homie just don't bend over in front of me!! :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 4 2007, 06:09 AM~7402109
> *I got you back too homie just don't bend over in front of me!! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am surprise that you never on the top ten whore list LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 22 2007, 12:10 AM~7323253
> *A few orders stilL running behind
> 
> And all Orders of $25 or more on www.rhydersstreetwear.com OR with paid subscription of LAID Magazine get a free gift
> ...



did you get my pm homie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 09:10 PM~7413749
> *did you get my pm homie?
> *


Jason is a busy man he dont have time for small time like you foo' :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7419534
> *Jason is a busy man he dont have time for small time like you foo' :biggrin:
> *




shouldn't you be 'supervising' or wutever it is you call work biscuit boy :biggrin:


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2007, 01:51 PM~7403729
> *I am surprise that you never on the top ten whore list LOL
> *


I know huh.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 6 2007, 11:18 PM~7424037
> *I know huh.
> *


LOL whats new bro?did you go to the show over the weekend?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2007, 08:32 AM~7435253
> *LOL whats new bro?did you go to the show over the weekend?
> *


What show??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 8 2007, 10:57 PM~7440654
> *What show??
> *


in AZ?whats you schedual look like?is Ice cold ready for a hot summer?no wonder its still cold out side


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 9 2007, 11:49 PM~7448374
> *in AZ?whats you schedual look like?is Ice cold ready for a hot summer?no wonder its still cold out side
> *


No.....I think I am gonna take it easy this year showing the car.


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 08:10 PM~7413749
> *did you get my pm homie?
> *




how about that black beanie i ordered back in november? i finally got the shirt, but where's the beanie?


c'mon now, this is silly. :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 11 2007, 01:55 AM~7453475
> *No.....I think I am gonna take it easy this year showing the car.
> *


  it was nice seeing you lastnight homie.it seems like its going to be a very good summer :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2007, 12:18 PM~7595393
> * it was nice seeing you lastnight homie.it seems like its going to be a very good summer :biggrin:
> *


fo sure homie...it was good seeing you too!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Uh yeah, Can i get some swag!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

Sure do wish I had my Rhyders T-Shirt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

good luck :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

gots mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

A few orders still behind. but look out for better things to come!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 8 2007, 02:31 PM~7644226
> *A few orders still behind. but look out for better things to come!
> 
> 
> ...



does that mean i'll get some extras when i finally get my beanie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2007, 10:36 PM~7646627
> *does that mean i'll get some extras when i finally get my beanie?
> *


there you go tryin to skeeem on Jason....... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 04:34 PM~7652003
> *there you go tryin to skeeem on Jason....... :biggrin:
> *




brain shut ur hole boy    


don't you have a garage to clean out, or a riviera to lend your talents to? :biggrin:




p.s., i still want my beanie dammit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 07:15 PM~7652733
> *brain shut ur hole boy
> don't you have a garage to clean out, or a riviera to lend your talents to? :biggrin:
> p.s., i still want my beanie dammit
> *


 :0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 8 2007, 01:35 PM~7644250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do u guys carry big sizes? like 4xl or 5xl


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Apr 12 2007, 06:16 PM~7677425
> *Do u guys carry big sizes? like 4xl or 5xl
> *


  you know this , in most styles.


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hell ya! I was hoping u would cause it hard to find shirts in my size Ill hit u up soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie


sent it yet???????????????????????????

jus put it in an envelope and send it. november was a long time ago homie.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2007, 06:26 PM~7690742
> *my beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie beanie
> sent it yet???????????????????????????
> 
> ...


  still out of beeinies more coming in soon


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 17 2007, 06:03 PM~7713814
> * still out of beeinies  more coming in soon
> *


I am going to need some shirts homie.how you been carnal?its shit out here.let me know what you got in homie.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2007, 09:14 PM~7789416
> *I am going to need some shirts homie.how you been carnal?its shit out here.let me know what you got in homie.
> *


X2


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whats up ED?LOL yo J holla homie


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 4 2007, 10:30 PM~7837676
> *whats up ED?LOL yo J holla homie
> *


was crackin Nim??


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7644226
> *A few orders still behind. but look out for better things to come!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 14 2007, 11:05 AM~7899723
> *Looks good... :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

does anyone know when the site will be working again, becuase i want to order a few more shirts...thanks


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 22 2007, 06:15 PM~7955112
> *does anyone know when the site will be working again, becuase i want to order a few more shirts...thanks
> *


Yeah me too! Let us know


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 22 2007, 11:15 AM~7955112
> *does anyone know when the site will be working again, becuase i want to order a few more shirts...thanks
> *



STILL WORKING ON IT, BUT I ASURE YOU IT WILL BE SICK! ALOT OF NEW FEATURES AND ITEMS. SORRY FOR THE WAIT BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my beanie?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 26 2007, 01:44 PM~7983730
> *my beanie?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

you gonna be in Houston J????


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 30 2007, 07:10 AM~8006035
> *you gonna be in Houston J????
> *




may i get my beanie here? or a free shirt to sooth my mental anguish at having paid for it in november?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 5 2007, 06:00 PM~8047666
> *may i get my beanie here?  or a free shirt to sooth my mental anguish at having paid for it in november?
> *


I think you should get 2 beanies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll give ya the one on the bottom but the other looks like a dude- :barf:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 10 2007, 08:40 PM~8078297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black dots are bad for la raza!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 5 2007, 07:17 PM~8048639
> *I think you should get 2 beanies!!!! :biggrin:
> *




x2.5


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nice crack


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

When is the new site going up- Summer is here and I need some shirts???? :dunno:


----------



## GAMBIN0M0BLYFE (Jun 14, 2007)

F**K THE CLOTHES WHATS UP WIT DAT HOE..ILL EAT HER BELLY FOR DINNA


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

See you in Houston!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 27 2007, 12:04 AM~8184374
> *See you in Houston!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you gonna go ahead and bring my beanie to houston so i can pick it up at the show?????? 


and a free t-shirt for my pain and suffering. c'mon now, november was a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2007, 11:48 PM~8271851
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Rhyders (got my T-shirt) :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 06:26 PM~8286830
> *:0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey jayson you got any posters? Bring some to Houston if you do. Thanx homie. See you there!! :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2007, 06:02 PM~8295674
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

NICE MEETING YOU!!! TELL JOEL I SAID "WUTUP!!"


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for hookin it up here in htown jayson, good lookin out  

peace,
that fuckin beanie guy


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## solorollaz702 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Did that dude get his beanie hat?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

haha, nah, but J took care of me at the houston show, he's cool peeps  






patrick, a.k.a rivistyle, a.k.a the beanie guy :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 31 2007, 08:02 PM~8440435
> *haha, nah, but J took care of me at the houston show,  he's cool peeps
> patrick, a.k.a rivistyle, a.k.a the beanie guy  :biggrin:
> *


good deal!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Aug 6 2007, 01:18 AM~8481196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up fellas


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 01:37 PM~8397242
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

NEW SITE IS UP! CHECK IT OUT.. STILL UPDATING AND THE STORE WILL BE UP IN SEPTEMBER :0


----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8610409
> *:biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

I keep trying to click on "STORE" but nothing happens...how do i order chit????


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Aug 24 2007, 09:51 PM~8635999
> *I keep trying to click on "STORE" but nothing happens...how do i order chit????
> *


sorry
the store section will be ready in a few weeks.. please keep checking back as there will be updates... thank you for the support!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

beanies? :biggrin: 









j/k bro.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 10 2007, 08:46 PM~8761075
> *beanies? :biggrin:
> j/k bro.
> *


shoes will be out before beenies/ :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 10 2007, 09:01 PM~8761153
> *shoes will be out before beenies/ :0
> *



no shit? pics? :0 









seriously, i was just kidding about the beanies :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 11 2007, 07:30 PM~8768977
> *no shit?  pics? :0
> seriously, i was just kidding about the beanies :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sneek peek...Oct 1st! ,availble Oct 31st on rhydersstreetwear.com and select stores.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0 EARLY PEEK


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 9 2007, 02:34 PM~8751220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

when is the Store section of the website gona be working?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 25 2007, 07:32 PM~8869242
> *when is the Store section of the website gona be working?
> *


 :0 

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 23 2007, 04:12 PM~8853139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



red x


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White+Sep 26 2007, 12:47 PM~8875103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 27 2007, 02:19 AM~8879044
> *:dunno: just asking
> x2
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 27 2007, 02:19 AM~8879044
> *:dunno: just asking
> x2
> *


I would like to order as well.....


wondering what style baseball hats they will have.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8884643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



right on


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8884643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW A# 4 JASON SO I CAN PURCHASE A CERTAIN JAPAN LRM FROM HIM...ANY INFO WOULD B GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

I GOTA GET DOWN WIT THAT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Finish store please I would like to buy some shit.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2007, 09:07 AM~9020070
> *Finish store please I would like to buy some shit.
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2007, 02:07 AM~9020070
> *Finish store please I would like to buy some shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2007, 12:07 AM~9020070
> *Finish store please I would like to buy some shit.
> *


 x3


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What the fuck, I want some new shit. :angry:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 26 2007, 09:41 PM~9092307
> *What the fuck, I want some new shit. :angry:
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

RHYDERS EBAY STORE

SOME RARE ITEMS AND SHIRTS WILL BE ON HERE ALSO UNTILL SITE STORE IS UP...SO STAY TUNED!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 PM~9180170
> *RHYDERS EBAY STORE
> 
> SOME RARE ITEMS AND SHIRTS WILL BE ON HERE ALSO UNTILL SITE STORE IS UP...SO STAY TUNED!
> *


you sell that house yet?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

quit lurkin brian :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 AM~9180213
> *
> quit lurkin brian :biggrin:
> *


mind ya bidness foo'! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2007, 05:40 AM~9202350
> *mind ya bidness foo'! :cheesy:
> *




only important people got bidness at 5:40a.m....... :scrutinize: 


wuddup J, got any beanies yet??????? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 11 2007, 11:06 AM~9202819
> *only important people got bidness at 5:40a.m....... :scrutinize:
> wuddup J, got any beanies yet??????? :biggrin:  j/k
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 PM~9180170
> *RHYDERS EBAY STORE
> 
> SOME RARE ITEMS AND SHIRTS WILL BE ON HERE ALSO UNTILL SITE STORE IS UP...SO STAY TUNED!
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 PM~9180170
> *RHYDERS EBAY STORE
> 
> SOME RARE ITEMS AND SHIRTS WILL BE ON HERE ALSO UNTILL SITE STORE IS UP...SO STAY TUNED!
> *


 :0 
X-MAS SHOPPING? SOME DISCONTINUED SHIRTS AVAILBLE


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

LAST FEW AVAILABLE ON EBAY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 11 2007, 01:41 PM~9426280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Whats up Jason :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Is the white ford a ford excursion or a truck? I can't see the text


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 1 2008, 11:10 PM~9583954
> *Whats up Jason  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 can it be???? what it do! Ill be there in Feb


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 1 2008, 11:34 PM~9585106
> *:0  can it be???? what it do! Ill be there in Feb
> *


sent you an email homie


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 PM~9180170
> *RHYDERS EBAY STORE
> 
> SOME RARE ITEMS AND SHIRTS WILL BE ON HERE ALSO UNTILL SITE STORE IS UP...SO STAY TUNED!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey j, i see alotta those shirts are discontinued.......where's the new designs? :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 6 2008, 11:02 PM~9624998
> *hey j, i see alotta those shirts are discontinued.......where's the new designs?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

pre release now availble....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jus picked up 2 of those white shirts i love soo much off ur auction j :biggrin: 


they got discontinued


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 8 2008, 10:19 PM~9643628
> *jus picked up 2 of those white shirts i love soo much off ur auction j :biggrin:
> they got discontinued
> *


SOME MORE UP NOW


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 9 2008, 03:54 PM~9649671
> *SOME MORE UP NOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 15 2008, 08:45 PM~9704258
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 16 2008, 12:03 PM~9709078
> *WHAT IT DO?
> *


wasup Jayson?? how are things going??


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Where's all the XL size shirts at- :dunno: Need those is "Lowriding Aint Dead"


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jan 20 2008, 10:46 PM~9742591
> *Where's all the XL size shirts at- :dunno:  Need those is "Lowriding Aint Dead"
> *


THEY ARE UP!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good stuff!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Look what I found!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 27 2008, 11:06 PM~9799293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahah funny! most play with dogs, we play with gators.... what you know about that in Chicago?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 28 2008, 11:28 AM~9802505
> *hahah funny! most play with dogs, we play with gators.... what you know about that in Chicago?
> *



kuntry asses......




















:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 28 2008, 12:28 PM~9802505
> *hahah funny! most play with dogs, we play with gators.... what you know about that in Chicago?
> *


You got me there....I knew a crazy dude back in the day that had a small gator like that. he released it in the sewer when it got to big!!! :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

where the lowrider themed shirts at?.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey jayson, got those shirts today. thanks again homie!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 24 2008, 06:36 AM~9770858
> *THEY ARE UP!
> *


got any more- I must have missed it??


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Feb 23 2008, 03:25 PM~10012274
> *got any more- I must have missed it??
> *


JUST LISTED MORE..


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Feb 23 2008, 01:25 PM~10012274
> *got any more- I must have missed it??
> *


Thanks for listing more- ordered one up :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 5 2008, 01:40 AM~10092009
> *Thanks for listing more- ordered one up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

got the shirt today- Great design


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9631199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'd really like to cop a pair of those, for real.....Jayson get at me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 11 2008, 11:33 PM~10147760
> *Damn, I'd really like to cop a pair of those, for real.....Jayson get at me!!!!!!!!!
> *


  WHENEVER YOUR READY..


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

OUR NEW SITE IS BACK UP!! CHECK IT OUT!

RHYDERS STREET WEAR - WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

OUR NEW SITE IS BACK UP!! CHECK IT OUT!

RHYDERS STREET WEAR - WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

OUR NEW SITE IS BACK UP!! CHECK IT OUT!

RHYDERS STREET WEAR - WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Rhyders has a great website and I love the clothes and shoes... :thumbsup: Keep on pushin the products...

Biggs


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

You going to San Berdo, Jayson?


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

Feelin' the site...love the paint dripping intro. :yes:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9631199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL HAVE AVAILABLE..HIT ME UP FOR THE LAY IT LOW SPECIAL PRICE...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10311640
> *You going to San Berdo, Jayson?
> *


NO HOMIE  HAVE SOME OTHER THINGS BOOKED..


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9631199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2008, 04:35 PM~10243650
> *Rhyders has a great website and I love the clothes and shoes...  :thumbsup: Keep on pushin the products...
> 
> Biggs
> *



THANKS!!

JUST ADDED A FEW ITEMS ON EBAY..


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

Lovin' the kicks...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shrimpscampi_@Apr 17 2008, 04:41 AM~10436465
> *Lovin' the kicks...
> *



you need some on your feet!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweet shoes


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Apr 17 2008, 10:19 PM~10442492
> *Sweet shoes
> *


hit me up to get your RHYDERS kicks..


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

hey man .I ordered a shirt from you on ebay a month or so ago. Is it comin or what ?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Can't see everything on the website!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lulu (May 25, 2008)

hello :wave: :angel:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by afharris2000_@Apr 28 2008, 09:59 PM~10528380
> *hey man .I ordered a shirt from you on ebay a month or so ago. Is it comin or what ?
> *


My club brother told me today he still hasn't gotten his shirt he got on e-bay a long time ago- Is everything OK ????????? :dunno:


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for ice cold LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 28 2008, 12:28 PM~9802505
> *hahah funny! most play with dogs, we play with gators.... what you know about that in Chicago?
> *


they found one in the river last week LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

NEW!
NEW! "ON DEM D'S" SKATE DECK FROM RHYDERS STREET WEAR $50
7PLY CANADIAN MAPLE WOOD
each comes shrink wrapped with limited edition stickers.
$50 shipped in u.s is Lay it Low special.. but only 10 will be sold at this price.
(reg. $54.99 plus shipping)








NEW!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Looking for this shirt. You guys still have them?


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 18 2008, 10:48 AM~11119691
> *Looking for this shirt. You guys still have them?
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 23 2008, 12:04 AM~11155432
> *WHAT SIZE?
> *


XXL

Got other colors also? How do I pay you? how much? PM me.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2008, 08:46 PM~11143262
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

visit RHYDERS STREET WEAR AUG.3RD DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES AT THE DUB SHOW..


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 AM~11157206
> *visit RHYDERS STREET WEAR AUG.3RD DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES AT THE DUB SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

RHYDERS STREET WEAR STORE


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10990479
> *NEW!
> NEW! "ON DEM D'S" SKATE DECK FROM RHYDERS STREET WEAR $50
> 7PLY CANADIAN MAPLE WOOD
> ...


How much shipped to The Netherlands? I want one to put on my wall next to my broken decks :biggrin: 

Send me a PM please.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 23 2008, 04:16 PM~11418289
> *How much shipped to The Netherlands? I want one to put on my wall next to my broken decks  :biggrin:
> 
> Send me a PM please.
> *


learn to ride mofo :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 1 2008, 07:09 PM~11489394
> *learn to ride mofo :cheesy:
> *


BS Lipslides are hard on a deck, and you know this mayne  :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

CHECK OUT THIS TOPIC - VEGAS THIS SUNDAY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

*You guys asked for it and now we bring to you the
NEW MIAMI-DADE CUSTOM CAR AND MOTORCYCLE HANGOUT!!
WE WELCOME EVERYONE TO COME OUT!!
IF YOU DRIVE LOWRIDERS, DONKS, TUNERS, LUXURYS, EXOTICS, CHOPPERS, SPORTBIKES, TRUCKS, ANYTHING CUSTOM WITH WHEELS THAT PEOPLE DESIREE TO HAVE FOR THIER OWN.
COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HANGOUT!!
WE WILL BE BROADCASTING UFC 90 INSIDE THE BAR AND ON A PROJECTION SCREEN OUTSIDE THE BAR FOR FREE
FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT OUR WEBSITE OR CALL 1-800-763-9210​*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## darnellv75 (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 1 2002, 12:54 PM~294038
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> Check out Rhyders Street Wear for clothing, collectibles, videos, magazines and more.
> ...


seem like eveything is on loc


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lets see some kid shirts


----------



## Scorpio7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looked over that sale site..like the T but would like to see something more for that $29...dollar


----------



## KingoftheStreet (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingoftheStreet_@Jan 13 2009, 01:09 AM~12687995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onlinev_@Feb 2 2009, 07:53 AM~12880153
> *Hi,
> This is max from canada. I am a newbie of this site and i think this site has a lot to provide to the visitors.
> onlinev
> ...


STFU :angry:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2009, 11:14 PM~12889310
> *STFU :angry:
> *


 :0 THAT WAS ICE COLD


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 13 2009, 11:11 PM~12998348
> *:0  THAT WAS ICE COLD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 20 2009, 07:38 AM~13058048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 23 2009, 08:58 PM~13091218
> *:biggrin:
> *


  whats new bro? shit might as well keep it on top fuck pm's LOL. Q-vo?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

na noo na nuu


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

How you doing J? holla homie. we need to hang out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice apearle. homie post pics.lets start sell merchendise up in here bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.rhyders.com/


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 8 2002, 07:14 PM~318526
> *:0
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

finally nice weather lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ICE MAN STOP IT LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:35 PM~13092595
> * whats new bro? shit might as well keep it on top fuck pm's LOL. Q-vo?
> *


Just chillin!!! Whats new wit you?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 1 2009, 07:36 PM~13147216
> *Just chillin!!! Whats new wit you?
> *


Not much homie. still tring to save money to start on the 6 foe


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 2 2009, 12:14 AM~13149443
> *Not much homie. still tring to save money to start on the 6 foe
> *


oh DAYMNE A 64!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 2 2009, 10:35 PM~13159562
> *oh DAYMNE A 64!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i have had it in the garage since 05 and haven't done anything to it. it won't be as nice as yours. I just want the basics so I can cruise it around. I hate cleaning chrome LOL. it will probably rust on me cus I don't clean it but once a month if that much LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm not talken smack or anything but I went to the site and there is nothing but skater stuff and no T's that has anything to do with lowriders. I have a couple bad ass T's from Rhyders but now there's nothing new to get. What happened???


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13369204
> *I'm not talken smack or anything but I went to the site and there is nothing but skater stuff and no T's that has anything to do with lowriders.  I have a couple bad ass T's from Rhyders but now there's nothing new to get.  What happened???
> *


our direction has changed a bit. We are a "lifestyle brand" our focus is on anything urban, skate, hip hop, urban art, lowriders. More lowrider stuff is coming soon. We are just expanding


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

check out our partners myspace page and add it. It is under construction, but will be in full gear soon!!!

www.myspace.com/jagsterlaJAGSTERLA


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

RHYDERS EBAY

NEW ITEMS UP


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

expensive shit......


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 2 2009, 12:39 AM~13461560
> *expensive shit......
> *



THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT "BUDGETblueoval" :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 26 2009, 07:01 PM~13400688
> *our direction has changed a bit. We are a "lifestyle brand" our focus is on anything urban, skate, hip hop, urban art, lowriders. More lowrider stuff is coming soon. We are just expanding
> *




is the old stuff still available, not really diggin the new stuff.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

'''


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 3 2009, 11:43 AM~13474793
> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT "BUDGETblueoval" :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY D (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Apr 5 2009, 10:47 PM~13493203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Me likes


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Taking pre- orders on Lay it Low only. Only 39 availble!!

Decks $49.99 ( SHIPPING INCLUDED)

shirts $25.00 (SHIPPING INCLUDED)
sizes L-3X

SHIRT AND DECK PACKAGE $70 (SHIPPED)


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

check out our ebay link below (signature) for some new items ...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 3 2009, 05:00 PM~13478052
> *is the old stuff still available, not really diggin the new stuff.
> *


X2


----------



## JOSH_MADE_CASH (May 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## THE_STIG (May 24, 2009)




----------



## shamWOW! (Nov 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## __________________ (Jun 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## PRESIDENT_OBAMA! (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENT_OBAMA!_@Jun 17 2009, 09:57 PM~14224509
> *
> *


is this the real obama of a fan? just wandering since i got um as a friend on myspace. :0


----------



## __________________ (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 18 2009, 12:20 PM~14229114
> *is this the real obama of a fan? just wandering since i got um as a friend on myspace. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## HOWARD_STERN (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## O.G._BOBBY_JOHNSON (Jul 14, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## drumnsweener (May 19, 2009)

:0


----------



## cnewlolo (Aug 11, 2009)

new ryder is out.


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## O.G._BOBBY_JOHNSON (Jul 14, 2009)

:0


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

CLEAN PRINTS ON THE SHIRTS....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE LINE UP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

SOMETHING NEW FOR 2010 COMING


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOWARD_STERN (Jul 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike anzalone (Nov 12, 2009)

hey wats up my name is michael and im intrested in learning about lowrider im not sure who or where to ask so ill ask you are there any videos out there like a how to build a lowrider kind of like the book is that any good or are there videos aswell


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

website down?


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

fixed J LOL it depends on the newest post. so if someone post in the decode topic it will move up


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

